# Apple Event: Streaming live, right now! (14th September 2021 10am-ish PDT)



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

Let the cheese-fest begin


----------



## ptram (Sep 14, 2021)

What to expect? New animated emojis? New iPhone colors? A 15” iPhone? The M-Series now obsolete? Access to the OS only after a judge's order?


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

Just dawned on me how an Apple event is eerily joined at the hip of a new Spitfire or other highly-coveted library release. We end up convinced it's a must-have... yet if there were no announcement, life would go on and we'd have more money for groceries.

Says the dork who just spent 4 figures a couple weeks ago on an M1 iPad.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Just dawned on me how an Apple event is eerily joined at the hip of a new Spitfire or other highly-coveted library release. We end up convinced it's a must-have... yet if there were no announcement, life would go on and we'd have more money for groceries.
> 
> Says the dork who just spent 4 figures a couple weeks ago on an M1 iPad.


Haha! Right!

Liking the new iPad Mini. Can't afford it, though. And I'm sure it's the last hing to interest you, currently. How's the M1? Is it your first iPad?


----------



## ptram (Sep 14, 2021)

The new iPad mini is really cool. Powerful, small but with a bigger screen. Compatible with the new pencil. Better speakers. Very curious to see how it works with Dorico and StaffPad.

Paolo


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

ptram said:


> The new iPad mini is really cool. Powerful, small but with a bigger screen. Compatible with the new pencil. Better speakers. Very curious to see how it works with Dorico and StaffPad.
> 
> Paolo


I thought I heard it was only compatible with iPencil 1, which would be a shame. Much better screen real-estate, though.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Haha! Right!
> 
> Liking the new iPad Mini. Can't afford it, though. And I'm sure it's the last hing to interest you, currently. How's the M1? Is it your first iPad?


The Mini is a great size for anything not needing real estate (StaffPad, ProCreate, etc). My wife loves hers and told me she does not want anything bigger or more expensive. Yep, she's awesome.

The M1 for me is worth it because of the speed/response time. StaffPad runs so smoothly and I'm just getting started with that. But I do a ton of work with the Apple Pencil 2 in ProCreate and GoodNotes and a few other proprietary apps, and the response time is worth the price of admission. And the improved screen. And no more hesitations from maxing RAM. BTW, I got the 512GB 12.9"... the 256GB and 512GB models have 8GB ram, where the 1TB and 2TB models come with 16GB ram. Problem is, the jump from 8/512 to 16/1TB is $400, just a bit too much for what you get IMO. No regrets, 8GB ram breaks past the maxed-memory event horizon and it runs great.

No, not my first iPad. I started the spending journey in 2010 with the first model and upgraded several times along the way until the 12.9" came out in 2015 and I went bonkers for the size. Went to the 2017 and now this. I'm glad the M1 was worth investing in because I couldn't really afford it either, lol! The AppleCard gave me interest-free financing, but what made me do it is Apple giving me $510 trade-in credit on my 3 year old iPad, a $100 discount for education pricing, saving 40 bucks in sales tax (you don't pay tax on the trade-in amount!) and the fact that my FaderPort 8 is for sale to pay the rest of the balance, lol!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> The Mini is a great size for anything not needing real estate (StaffPad, ProCreate, etc). My wife loves hers and told me she does not want anything bigger or more expensive. Yep, she's awesome.
> 
> The M1 for me is worth it because of the speed/response time. StaffPad runs so smoothly and I'm just getting started with that. But I do a ton of work with the Apple Pencil 2 in ProCreate and GoodNotes and a few other proprietary apps, and the response time is worth the price of admission. And the improved screen. And no more hesitations from maxing RAM. BTW, I got the 512GB 12.9"... the 256GB and 512GB models have 8GB ram, where the 1TB and 2TB models come with 16GB ram. Problem is, the jump from 8/512 to 16/1TB is $400, just a bit too much for what you get IMO. No regrets, 8GB ram breaks past the maxed-memory event horizon and it runs great.
> 
> No, not my first iPad. I started the spending journey in 2010 with the first model and upgraded several times along the way until the 12.9" came out in 2015 and I went bonkers for the size. Went to the 2017 and now this. I'm glad the M1 was worth investing in because I couldn't really afford it either, lol! The AppleCard gave me interest-free financing, but what made me do it is Apple giving me $510 trade-in credit on my 3 year old iPad, a $100 discount for education pricing, saving 40 bucks in sales tax (you don't pay tax on the trade-in amount!) and the fact that my FaderPort 8 is for sale to pay the rest of the balance, lol!


Ah, cool! Glad it's working out for ya. I'm still on iPad3 and a 1st-gen Mini (both are hand-me-downs). Though i've grabbed a few minutes with newer versions, in various stores, I've yet to really get an idea of the power these much newer machines have. That's why I asked if you had more comparative experience. And you do.

I can see the larger pads being more useful, but I love the form-factor of the Mini so much. Anyway, this ain't my year. Will always keep a distant eye on things, though.

Have fun with the new toy


----------



## artomatic (Sep 14, 2021)

That ProMotion is incredible, me thinks!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

Bit boring, all in all. yearly incremental iterations just don't have the WOW factor. And even though I used to hate it, I miss the cheering live audience. This format, for all it's slick-ery, is just so bland.

And no M2 as a "One...Last...Thing" :(


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 14, 2021)

Excited for the next event though, as it will feature my new computer!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> Excited for the next event though, as it will feature my new computer!


Until then, you’ll have to be satisfied with the latest leaked images. Seems like quite a departure from recent years’ designs


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

The Mini 6 is up on the Apple site... Apple Pencil 2 support, USB-C jack and 6-core processor! Nice machine! I think StaffPad should do fine on there. Two storage choices, 64GB ($449) and 256GB ($599). 64GB is a bit limiting, wish 128GB was the bottom. iOS uses well over 20GB just to exist.

Here's the deal about the Pencil. I noticed in the slick descriptions that the No.2 Pencil is now just being called the Apple Pencil (that part is true, mostly). [*UPDATE: THIS NEXT STATEMENT IS COMPLETELY WRONG ON MY PART:* _My guess is that no other current model uses the old and Apple is force-feeding the new name, which I get. Once you look at the bottom where the total price is, it says Apple Pencil (2nd Generation), so Apple is making sure we all get once last reassurance that the old Pencil is DONE._]

The basic iPad still uses the original pencil. I left the preceding intact in case anyone read it earlier and is going "wait... WHAT?"


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Bit boring, all in all. yearly incremental iterations just don't have the WOW factor. And even though I used to hate it, I miss the cheering live audience. This format, for all it's slick-ery, is just so bland.
> 
> And no M2 as a "One...Last...Thing" :(



Defenitly for us it doesn't. I sure plenty of tiktokers and youtbers are going to love those cheesy cinematic lenses algorithms whatever it was. 

Maybe its more of a philosophical thing where tehcnology has been growing amazingly fast but robustness has been spotty. Apple has at least tried to keep things as consistent and simple as possible... even w so many freaking updates. Its the standard in technology both hardware and software integration. 

And also, something is not very aparent but apple is doing to iphone what car manufacturers did with luxury cars and leases. When i got my iphone X brand new i was exited and it was cool, 2 month before my "lease" (pay as you go) ran out i called to pay all upfront to own it and the agent told me that if i did pay i would loose any upgrade lease posibilities. Until that point i didnt realize what apple was doing. 
They where standarizing yearly iphone sales with incremental upgrades to get apple fans to exchange their old phones and keep paying 50 or 100 bucks a month. Same with cars. 
Theyve taken a robust product, make it a lease and do incremental upgrades. therefore these sept events is what makes them the most money. by a lot. iphones sales are 3 times more than anythig else they have. kinda sad. 

Anyways, WTF with no macbook and m2 or m1x chips!?? 

thats the only reason i whatched that long as ad!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

Oh, one thing about the Mini 6 if I read it right, the touch sensor is the power button on the top right edge... just like the iPad Air I have for reading and stream-only content. Once you get used to it it's pretty quick. But, I assume that just like my Air, there's NO FaceID, jsyk. The Touch button is it, other than typing a code or just not having it lockable. I've gotten used to it, TBH it's easier especially if the room is dark at night... sometimes FaceID on the big iSlate doesn't always catch it right.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> ... with no macbook and m2 or m1x chips!??
> 
> thats the only reason i whatched that long as ad!


I guess they are saving those for the Christmas shopping season, lol!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> The Mini 6 is up on the Apple site... Apple Pencil 2 support, USB-C jack and 6-core processor! Nice machine! I think StaffPad should do fine on there. Two storage choices, 64GB ($449) and 256GB ($599). 64GB is a bit limiting, wish 128GB was the bottom. iOS uses well over 20GB just to exist.
> 
> Here's the deal about the Pencil. I noticed in the slick descriptions that the No.2 Pencil is now just being called the Apple Pencil. My guess is that no other current model uses the old and Apple is force-feeding the new name, which I get. Once you look at the bottom where the total price is, it says *Apple Pencil (2nd Generation)*, so Apple is making sure we all get once last reassurance that the old Pencil is DONE.
> 
> Naming stuff is quite the complex task, lol. I remember that HORRID antivirus called Defender that was built into Windows Vista. When 7 came out, Microsoft made Security Essentials (their GOOD AV software) FREE for Win 7 users to download, which was great. So what do they do with Windows 10? Still include Security Essentials with a rather good ransomware protector added, and rename it *Defender*! The same name as the junky one in Vista, yet now it's the good stuff. Honestly... you can't make this stuff up.


No...the first-gen pancil is still very much alive, and the newer iPad they just announced uses it:









Apple’s most popular iPad delivers even more performance and advanced features


The new iPad (9th generation) features A13 Bionic, packing even more performance while retaining its all-day battery life and incredible value.



www.apple.com


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> No...the first-gen pancil is still very much alive, and the newer iPad they just announced uses it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whelp! You're right! Not the first time I was way off the mark.

Isn't it a bit odd that they talk about the Pencil working with the Mini6 without defining which one until you get down to where they mention the magnetic part, so you now assume it's the 2, and then they confirm it at the bottom in the price list. Based on that I figured it was another push to standardize something new ("here is the Apple Pencil going forward), but NOPE, I was wrong. Glad you cleared that up!


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Defenitly for us it doesn't. I sure plenty of tiktokers and youtbers are going to love those cheesy cinematic lenses algorithms whatever it was.
> 
> Maybe its more of a philosophical thing where tehcnology has been growing amazingly fast but robustness has been spotty. Apple has at least tried to keep things as consistent and simple as possible... even w so many freaking updates. Its the standard in technology both hardware and software integration.
> 
> ...


Actually, the current M1 line is pretty much all the computer I currently need. But like you, I did watch with the hope of the next line appearing. But, alas...

And the whole yearly upgrade thing is just getting insane. It's not just Apple, of course. But when companies start tooting their own horns for reasons of environmental concern, does it not strike them that making phones that will lose their appeal in about 365 days is the real issue?


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Whelp! You're right! Not the first time I was way off the mark.
> 
> Isn't it a bit odd that they talk about the Pencil working with the Mini6 without defining which one until you get down to where they mention the magnetic part, so you now assume it's the 2, and then they confirm it at the bottom in the price list. Based on that I figured it was another push to standardize something new ("here is the Apple Pencil going forward), but NOPE, I was wrong. Glad you cleared that up!


Actually, I was paying attention to the iPad (9, I believe) part, and distinctly remember that detail. Evidently, I dropped the ball regarding the Mini. So...win some and lose others. Seems we're all on the same page now  But while iit does make the Mini more desirable, wihout the 120hz screen refresh-rate it will still likely feel a little lacking.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Actually, the current M1 line is pretty much all the computer I currently need. But like you, I did watch with the hope of the next line appearing. But, alas...
> 
> And the whole yearly upgrade thing is just getting insane. It's not just Apple, of course. But when companies start tooting their own horns for reasons of environmental concern, does it not strike them that making phones that will lose their appeal in about 365 days is the real issue?



ha! I was totally thinking that with the rumors about Apple cars.
Imagine if their cars where as disposable as MacBooks. A new car every 4-5 years! Multiplied by billions of people. GeeZ.

they sure like to sell the idea about environmental friendly but at least European legislators have caught on to their antics.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 14, 2021)

So. This new ipad at 329 would be good for staffpad or should I sprint for the m1 one?


----------



## el-bo (Sep 14, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> ha! I was totally thinking that with the rumors about Apple cars.
> Imagine if their cars where as disposable as MacBooks. A new car every 4-5 years! Multiplied by billions of people. GeeZ.
> 
> they sure like to sell the idea about environmental friendly but at least European legislators have caught on to their antics.


Not sure it's the computers that are the issue. My guess is that on the computer side of things most people are a bit more inclined to try and get at least a few years use, and that it's in the mobile sector where the unnecessary upgrading is taking place. Maybe that's just being driven by phone contracts or maybe I'm just wrong. Would be curious to see statistics, though.


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 14, 2021)

I used to watch these events all the time with such excitement. The excitement has long drained away. This is the first one I didn’t bother to watch. Steve Jobs knew how to present a Keynote and had a certain gravitas and charisma that I don’t think Tim Cook quite has. But he does his best. I guess the endless iterations and slight improvements to camera tech (which I have zero interest in) just don’t grab me.

When they eventually unveil their VR/AR glasses I will probably tune in. Although, I’m worried these will be horribly geeky and look ridiculous even though Apple are traditionally good at making things look cool and aesthetically pleasing.

Sorry, I’m rambling a bit…


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Until then, you’ll have to be satisfied with the latest leaked images. Seems like quite a departure from recent years’ designs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptram (Sep 14, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Imagine if their cars where as disposable as MacBooks. A new car every 4-5 years! Multiplied by billions of people. GeeZ.


I don't know if this is actually true. My MacBook Pro is from 2015, and is still doing its duties well. My Mac Pro is from 2013, and doesn't seem to be afraid of the future. And I’m writing from an old iPad mini 4, still fine even if a bit slow. Apple products have always lasted long to me.

But then — yes, my iPhone was purchased second-hand from someone who obviously changed it for a newer model. And it was like new.

Paolo


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 15, 2021)

el-bo said:


> But when companies start tooting their own horns for reasons of environmental concern, does it not strike them that making phones that will lose their appeal in about 365 days is the real issue?


110%. Apple have curated an image of them being the environmentally friendly, yet their tech is designed to be wholly unrepairable at this point. And, the climate needs new smart phones every year like it needs a hole in the ozone layer.

Recycled aluminum-Schmecycled aluminum.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> I don't know if this is actually true. My MacBook Pro is from 2015, and is still doing its duties well. My Mac Pro is from 2013, and doesn't seem to be afraid of the future. And I’m writing from an old iPad mini 4, still fine even if a bit slow. Apple products have always lasted long to me.
> 
> But then — yes, my iPhone was purchased second-hand from someone who obviously changed it for a newer model. And it was like new.
> 
> Paolo


Sadly you (and is here ) are not apples main type of customer

This is Apple revenue






when I worked in the corporate wor (even if it was at a movie studio)
I was amazed everyone wouldn’t
Use the same device for more than 2 years and every years a new iPhone.
The iPhone definite to show off.

I also have everything old until recently that Some stuff wasn’t working any longer and got a Mac mini. And such a small pc going faster than my old Mac Pro.

It’s also the nature of technology.
Which I think it’ll be a good idea to get more robust ways to have computers update certain parts. Have replacement fixes.

in the USA it’s a lot more common to buy a whole washing machine, fridge etc than getting it.


----------

